

Spotify *still* doesn't care about users with disabilities - duncan_bayne
http://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Ideas/Support-Accessibility-APIs/idi-p/352224

======
timrosenblatt
It's really really hard to get companies to care about accessibility. I have a
background in accessible web coding, Section 508 accessibility stuff, and I've
seen how people think about accessibility.

Basically -- they don't.

In real terms, unless a decision maker at a company personally knows a
disabled person, they won't care. Fix that, and the problems will start fixing
themselves.

